

Information Theoretic Metrics for Multi-Class Predictor Evaluation - dcrosta
http://tech.magnetic.com/2015/06/multi-class-predictor-evaluation.html

======
brobdingnagian
I'm not entirely clear on why this was needed - The Matthews Correlation
Coefficient can easily be used in multi-class multi-label classification and
regression scenarios.

~~~
aphar
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthews_correlation_coefficie...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthews_correlation_coefficient)
is defined for binary (two-class) classifications only.

~~~
brobdingnagian
MCC is trivially extended to support regression and multi-label. See the
implementation in
[http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent](http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent)

